# How you sound proof a loft?



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

my neighbors are complaining about the noises? how sound proof it?


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

I dont think you can because they need good air circulation.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

You can still have air circulation & soundproof to a certain degree.
Soundproofing main walls is relatively easy, just cover walls with soundproof material then plywood over the top to stop birds being able to peck at it.
Air vents can be covered with a "baffled" box, much the same way as a car exhaust silencer works. Still lets air through, but absorbs sound.
If you have windows, use double glaze panels in them.
You will still get noise when windows doors or traps are open but not much you can do to prevent that.
Soundproofing materials usually also helps insulation so you will also need to make sure there is a way of cooling in the summer or the birds will cook in the loft.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Quazar said:


> You can still have air circulation & soundproof to a certain degree.
> Soundproofing main walls is relatively easy, just cover walls with soundproof material then plywood over the top to stop birds being able to peck at it.
> Air vents can be covered with a "baffled" box, much the same way as a car exhaust silencer works. Still lets air through, but absorbs sound.
> If you have windows, use double glaze panels in them.
> ...



I agree that you can sound proof the walls and that would help. But when it is open, for air, nothing you can do about that. However, even with just the walls sound proofed it would be somewhat quieter.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I think the suggestions you have had cover it off pretty well so rather than doubling up all I will say is your neighbours are (fill the blank).

Try having neighbours with parrots or roosters. 

Pigeons make a peaceful sound IMO, Mind you I am Biast


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

God, what is wrong with people? I am of the opinion that you shouldn't do anything and tell the neighbors to jump in a lake. If people keep catering to picky neighbors it only strengthens the picky people in society and stifles tolerance. When I was a kid I lived in a lower middle class neighbor hood. I had chickens, a rooster, pigeons, ducks and a goat! All of this on a 100 by 75 foot lot. I kept everything clean and tidy but I know my neighbors must of had issues with it but they never said anything and eventually came to like the animals. They held their tongue and tolerated it because they didn't see themselves as perfect and knew that we probably had issues with some of the choices they made in their yard. It was mutual acceptance. Once you start tolerating someone or something eventually it doesn't bother you anymore. I really can't imagine anyone having an issue with the sounds of pigeons. What exactly did they say about the sounds that bothers them?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I have a neighbor that dosn't care about my pigeons and I don't care about there dog coming over in my yard and crapping every morning. Zippys right tolerance is the key.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

NZ Pigeon said:


> I think the suggestions you have had cover it off pretty well so rather than doubling up all I will say is your neighbours are (fill the blank).
> 
> Try having neighbours with parrots or roosters.
> 
> Pigeons make a peaceful sound IMO, Mind you I am Biast


 Yikes, NZ, what word would be appropriate here? Whatever could you mean? I agree, fill in the blank, keep the blank word to yourself, and hope for peaceful co-existence.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If he lives in the city where pigeons may not even be allowed, then you definitely have to keep your neighbors happy or they will have your birds removed. Perhaps show them the birds and promote them. If the neighbors start liking the birds, they won't care about the noise anymore. Do they have flower gardens or anything? You could compost the droppings and offer it to them to fertilize their plants. Sort of like people with city chickens - neighbors are much less likely to complain about the noise if they get eggs out of it


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> If he lives in the city where pigeons may not even be allowed, then you definitely have to keep your neighbors happy or they will have your birds removed. Perhaps show them the birds and promote them. If the neighbors start liking the birds, they won't care about the noise anymore. Do they have flower gardens or anything? You could compost the droppings and offer it to them to fertilize their plants. Sort of like people with city chickens - neighbors are much less likely to complain about the noise if they get eggs out of it


Okay, so you're literally telling Pigeonfriends to give the neighbors sh.t????? Intersting concept Sorry, just got home from the farm and it was a very bad weekend Please forgive me. But I think your ideas are very sound.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

almondman said:


> Okay, so you're literally telling Pigeonfriends to give the neighbors sh.t????? Intersting concept Sorry, just got home from the farm and it was a very bad weekend Please forgive me. But I think your ideas are very sound.


LOL. In a way, I suppose I am 
Sorry to hear your weekend was crappy, hope this week is better!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks! Nothing that I couldn't have avoided. Just me, being me Being home made things better.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

almondman said:


> Yikes, NZ, what word would be appropriate here? Whatever could you mean? I agree, fill in the blank, keep the blank word to yourself, and hope for peaceful co-existence.


How about



NZ Pigeon said:


> I think the suggestions you have had cover it off pretty well so rather than doubling up all I will say is your neighbours are (*PADANTIC*).
> 
> Try having neighbours with parrots or roosters.
> 
> Pigeons make a peaceful sound IMO, Mind you I am Biast


or something pleasant and appropriate like that


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Another, bigger YIKES. 
Had to look that one up. Very appropriate!


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Well I live in the city, and it's not legal to keep pigeons, or for the matter build more than 1 shed, but I have 1 shed, and 2 big lofts with another one coming soon. 

I have a good thing going with my neighbors, on the left are a family that have been living here as long as we have, and they haven't minded them in 10 years and I'm sure I won't give them any reason now to hate them.

On the back side of the house is an Asian family that we don't really talk to other than a hello now and then but we basically have a silent acceptance of the fact that the birds are there.

And lastly, to the right is a rental house and the people in there right now are party animals almost every Friday and Saturday night. I'm fine with the loud music, beer, and the smell of weed, and they love the birds and ask me questions every time I'm out there. So I consider myself fairly lucky, but I would definitely just call the neighbors over and show them your set up and talk about the sport and maybe they'll start accepting them too!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Adds a whole new meaning to"high flyers". ��
You certainly must be doing something right. And congrats on getting another loft. Sounds like you're growing.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

it sure does hahaha!

Thanks! This new loft will be 14 feet long X 8 feet wide, with 3 sections


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Post some pictures when you get it done. Would also appreciate pics of your entire setup.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I'll be sure to post some pictures! It won't be pretty, and it won't be up to the standards of most people, but it'll be enough to get the job done. I'm building it with the least amount of materials possible, and also building it so that it can be taken apart if I move, which I will in the future.


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

they threaten to call the cops saying its not clean and its noisy, I'm more scared of them bombing my house when im away then the cops.

I have two weeks to get this done, before i can even think about doing anything else.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

First, do you know if pigeons are allowed where you live? If there is no problem with that, the next question, is the loft dirty? If questionable, clean it better. Next, how much noise is there? Enough to wake people up, or just the normal loft sounds? 

If everything is okay with these questions, the complainers may not have any legitimate concerns, even if they do call the cops. I would make sure that you are in compliance with all, and then let it be. As Zippy and the others have said, don't do anything to provoke, but don't back down. You should have the right to keep your birds! 

And one more thing. If they have made any threats against you, your birds, loft, or in any way intimidated you, you should think about calling the cops yourself.
Good luck! And please keep us posted as to how things are going.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pigeonfriends said:


> they threaten to call the cops saying its not clean and its noisy, I'm more scared of them bombing my house when im away then the cops.
> 
> I have two weeks to get this done, before i can even think about doing anything else.


your best bet is to ignore the neighbors and go about your business. if the police are called then deal with it then. now go relax and have a nice day.


----------

